# This shit is taking vaping to a whole new level!!!



## Rudi (8/4/15)

Imagine vaping alcohol as becoming the next best thing...
Check this out...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (8/4/15)

A must for any man cave


----------



## FireFly (9/4/15)

I am so like going to get one for my desk ... Work is going to be awesome !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HealthCabin (9/4/15)

Can any one send me the video link? I cannot open it. Thank you.


----------



## johan (9/4/15)

HealthCabin said:


> Can any one send me the video link? I cannot open it. Thank you.



Here is the video link (remove * when you paste in browser): *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GUXDAfiC2M


----------



## LandyMan (9/4/15)

I am typing this VERY slowly ... W T F ? ! ? !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Valesidecc (9/4/15)

U.S.A U.S.A!! hahah what a laugh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mario (9/4/15)

I want 0ne NOW!!!!!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/4/15)

Certainly changes my answer when Mr. Po Po asks me: "Sir, have you had anything to drink?"

Things seem to be going well for my bucket list.

Vaporize my nicotine: Check
Vaporize my alcohol: Check
Vaporize my wife: Pending

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JW Flynn (9/4/15)

Rudi said:


> Imagine vaping alcohol as becoming the next best thing...
> Check this out...



actually seen this a while back in James May's man lab series.. small bit of alcohol in a bottle, and you can somer compress it with a bicycle pump, the quick release of pressure expands the alcohol into a gas that you can then inhale....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## JW Flynn (9/4/15)

oh, and just use a two liter coke bottle, no fancy bottle required, hehe


----------



## Alex (9/4/15)

I think this is awesome.


----------



## Rudi (9/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> actually seen this a while back in James May's man lab series.. small bit of alcohol in a bottle, and you can somer compress it with a bicycle pump, the quick release of pressure expands the alcohol into a gas that you can then inhale....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/4/15)

Ideal solution whenever I get a panic attack (I'l sommer use the compressor with my Mampoer)- sure puts a new meaning to gin-n-panic .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ashTZA (9/4/15)

If the idea is to get purely fucked up; Inhaling a can of lighter gas would probably be cheaper.

Definitely going to have to try this now though...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JW Flynn (9/4/15)

like that yes, but they actually only used small amounts, not as much as these guys...


----------



## JW Flynn (9/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> like that yes, but they actually only used small amounts, not as much as these guys...


----------



## Rudi (9/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> like that yes, but they actually only used small amounts, not as much as these guys...


watch some more of their vids n youtube and you will see they are over crazy in anycase


----------



## Rudi (9/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


>



lol and yet the words lack of evidence is used...


----------



## johan (9/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> like that yes, but they actually only used small amounts, not as much as these guys...



Yip I agree, I require at least 250ml to sooth a panic attack .


----------



## Mario (9/4/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Certainly changes my answer when Mr. Po Po asks me: "Sir, have you had anything to drink?"
> 
> Things seem to be going well for my bucket list.
> 
> ...



New T-shirt i see...............................................im.................still.....................waiting .......lol


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/4/15)

Come raid my wardrobe dude..


----------



## Mario (9/4/15)

on my way..............


----------

